# Rugby Fans, beware



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Rugby on North American TV is pretty rare, so I have a wishlist.

BBC America is running the 6 Nations Tournament and while "Rugby" wishlists will catch the matches, it won't catch the pre-game show running 1/2 hour earlier. TiVo guide data just has a program called "Pregame" with no description where TV Guide has a program titled "Six Nations Rugby Championship Pre-Game Show" with a proper description.

When, oh when will TiVo biatch-slap these jokers?


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Rugby! Nice for those who get BBCA in HD. DirecTV subscribers don't.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I want to watch the All Blacks. So I have a Rugby wishlist. There is also some coming up from the US.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for posting this. Glad I caught it! Have to set up the wishlist tonight.

(I reported the spam too.)


----------

